# gator point ?



## dtala (Jul 23, 2009)

anyone used this point??







steelforce gator point....looks good.

 troy


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 24, 2009)

ive set a few people up with them.... they work well! extremely sharp


----------



## caveman168 (Jul 26, 2009)

I looked at them on the internet a couple weeks ago. Are they for gators or is that just the name of them?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 27, 2009)

they are for gators.....  razor sharp


----------



## florida boy (Jul 27, 2009)

they cut to big of an entry hole and pull out easier than the old muzzy heads.


----------



## arrow2 (Jul 27, 2009)

X2, I like a small entry hole, less chance of it pulling out.
Bowfishing extreme has some good ones, the have a flying barb which is closed on impact but open up under the skin, have yet to have one pull out.


----------



## dtala (Jul 27, 2009)

florida boy and arrow2, do you have personal experience with this gator point??

I'm hunting Alabama in three weeks, never shot one with an arra. I have shot some with a .22mag and a .40 pistol...and killed seven with a 16oz hammer.

  troy


----------



## florida boy (Jul 27, 2009)

I am a nuisance alligator trapper ( 10 yrs ) here in FL  and average over 300 a year and I will have to say I have tried dang near everything out there and do better with homemade equipment . I was given 2 of these heads and they just cut to big of a hole . The old muzzy heads with round tips and the barbs cut half way down (reduce bending ) work the best . A pole made from a " hotstick " and homemade rollback heads work the best . Most peoples mistake is that they use  a gas motor instead of a trolling motor to get up on a gator and they misplace the initial shot leading up to a big mess .


----------



## dtala (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks for the reply. I do not want to screw up this gator hunt, first time to draw Bama. I'm tryin to find some Muzzy gator points.

I know bout the trolling motor part.

thanks again.

  troy


----------



## arrow2 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have used the muzzy and the one that bowfishing extreme sells, We have successfully filled every tag we taken to the lake since Ga. season began (26). I have never had the bfe pull out, had the muzzy pull out once but I believe it was due to being shot in the back. Small hole big barb, less chance it will pull out. It's hard to track a good blood trail in the water. Just kiddin, but thats my thought.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 28, 2009)

dtala, count me in with the muzzy point too,  after 3 gators with them and having to physically cut the point out, i am sold . i would be worried about the bigger cutting point.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks viscous


----------



## DS-Xforce (Aug 13, 2009)

*gator point*

Not sure about that point, I use home made equipment also. Killed a 13 footer in mobile last year with a spear gun! That was wild! Try hanging out around 12 mile island after midnight and whatch for the big ones to come out. I didn't get a tag this year and neither did any of my friends! good luck and wait on a big one!!


----------



## redkelly (Aug 19, 2009)

Another vote for Muzzy..have taken about 15 in GA and none of the points have pulled out yet (knock on wood).  We did learn the hard way to replace the gator cord each year...stuck a 9' on the flint and he snapped the line..and no bleach bottles full of foam..had a 10' pull the rope right through the handle..we use a boat bumper now...


----------

